# yesterday's news



## bis

Hi everyone,
I came across this expression that I think is idiomatic but there's nowhere I can find it. My friend was telling me about his ex girlfriend and this is the context:"The girl I was together with used me and treated me like yesterday's news". I wonder what this word means because I never heard it before. Hope you can help me thanks.


----------



## Mary49

Ciao,
suppongo voglia dire che lo ha trattato come il giornale di ieri, cioè come carta straccia, cosa senza valore.


----------



## potolina

Hi! I think someone who's a "yesterday's news" is someone who's not interesting anymore ...

Come dire "le notizie di ieri già le conosco quindi non mi interessano affatto", "sono scontate" ...
Magari in Italiano si potrebbe dire tipo "minestra di ieri" o non so... sinonimi non me ne vengono al momento, ci rifletterò...


----------



## joanvillafane

I'm sorry I can't help with the translation but I am very surprised to find out that this is not a readily recognized expression in Italian - do you really not talk about "yesterday's news" in this metaphorical way?


----------



## Pat (√2)

Ciao 

Direi _come una scarpa vecchia_.


----------



## Mary49

trattare *come una pezza da piedi*

• Trattare malissimo, senza il minimo riguardo, riferito a una persona. Anche trascurarla, agire senza tenere conto dei suoi sentimenti o della sua sensibilita, come fosse un oggetto inanimato cui si ricorre solo quando serve, come appunto le pezze per i piedi.(Le _pezze da piedi_ erano un tempo delle strisce di tessuto che si avvolgevano attorno ai piedi e alle caviglie con la funzione delle nostre attuali calze. Per molto tempo furono usate solo dalle classi elevate e dai guerrieri, poi il loro uso si estese, e furono usate dal popolo e dai soldati di truppa fino alla prima guerra mondiale).
http://dizionari.corriere.it/dizionario-modi-di-dire/P/pezza.shtml


----------



## Pat (√2)

joanvillafane said:


> do you really not talk about "yesterday's news" in this metaphorical way?



Ciao, Joan! 

No, non trattiamo (o consideriamo) qualcuno come le notizie o il giornale di ieri.


----------



## joanvillafane

Thanks, Pat.  Very, very interesting.  For anyone who speaks Spanish - there is a terrific song with this title by Hector La Voe. You can find it easily by searching.   ("Periodico de ayer" - in Italian, it would be "Il Giornale di Ieri")


----------



## passola92

Trattare a pesci in faccia?  O come uno straccio/ una pezza per i piedi! Che forse si avvicina di più all'immagine del giornale vecchio e stropicciato


----------



## bis

Thank you everybody 
I wonder why this set expression doesn't appear in any dictionary


----------



## CPA

Hi, Joan (or is it Jo-Anne? Can't remember )

Besides "badly", what exactly is the nuance behind "treat somebody like yesterday's news"? I'm not sure the expression exists in BE.


----------



## joanvillafane

Hi CPA - well, now that I think about it, the expression with "*treat somebody*" is a little unusual.  I was just responding to "yesterday's news" which would mean something that's over and done with, of little value, etc.  So, for example, in Bis's context, if the girl was treating him like yesterday's news, it just means she was through with him.  
Joanne

Here's a British take on it:
http://www.martinkoss.com/social-branding/yesterdays-news-tomorrows-fish-chip-wrapper/


----------



## CPA

Thanks, J! "Old hat", then, rather than "pezza da piedi". Not that it makes much difference in the end. You know, it's been a good many years since I last saw fish'n'chips wrapped in newspaper. EU health regulations?


----------



## bis

CPA said:


> Thanks, J! "Old hat", then, rather than "pezza da piedi". Not that it makes much difference in the end. You know, it's been a good many years since I last saw fish'n'chips wrapped in newspaper. EU health regulations?


So do you think pezza da piedi could work? And I wonder why this term doesn't figure in any dictionary.


----------



## Tunalagatta

It's in the Oxford English Dictionary (and mine is an old one): _a person or thing that is no longer of interest_.

Thinking about it, I have to agree with CPA and Joanne - it seems like a strange application of this phrase to me, too. You might treat someone like yesterday's news _after_ a relationship, I suppose, but _during_ one is a bit weird.


----------



## passola92

in Italian you can treat somebody like a "pezza per i piedi" both during and after a relationship....


----------



## Gianfry

Tunalagatta said:


> You might treat someone like yesterday's news _after_ a relationship, I suppose, but _during_ one is a bit weird.


Maybe the guy meant: "The girl I was together with used me and _(then _/ _in the end) _treated me like yesterday's news". In italiano diremmo: "Sedotto e abbandonato" 



passola92 said:


> in Italian you can treat somebody like a "pezza per i piedi" both during and after a relationship....


Sì, ma tuna parlava di "a person or thing that is no longer of interest", cosa diversa da "pezza da piedi", come abbiamo visto...


----------



## bis

Tunalagatta said:


> It's in the Oxford English Dictionary (and mine is an old one): _a person or thing that is no longer of interest_.
> 
> Thinking about it, I have to agree with CPA and Joanne - it seems like a strange application of this phrase to me, too. You might treat someone like yesterday's news _after_ a relationship, I suppose, but _during_ one is a bit weird.


I knew about the expression "to treat s.o. like dirt" and the italian equivalent "trattare a pezza da piedi". So might this be a synonym?


----------



## passola92

si infatti... forse non si è capito, ma stavo correggendo me stessa  correggetemi se sbaglio: in italiano non mi viene mente nulla ma questo 'treat like yesterday's news' è un pò come 'drop somebody like a hot brick'? temo di essere un po' confusa


----------



## You little ripper!

√2 said:


> No, non trattiamo (o consideriamo) qualcuno come le notizie o il giornale di ieri.


And yet, Pat, you consider them like _minestra di ieri _(according to potolina), something I tend to relish because its flavour is enhanced!


----------



## Gianfry

You little ripper! said:


> And yet, Pat, you consider them like _minestra di ieri _(according to potolina), something I tend to relish because its flavour is enhanced!


Mai sentito "minestra di ieri", ma sempre "minestra riscaldata". E concordo con te, YLR! ;-)


----------



## Pat (√2)

Eeeeeehhh, le minestre riscaldate e le solite minestre 

Il problema è "La ragazza con cui stavo mi ha trattato come la solita minestra" non funziona mica.


----------



## bis

√2 said:


> Eeeeeehhh, le minestre riscaldate e le solite minestre
> 
> Il problema è "La ragazza con cui stavo mi ha trattato come la solita minestra" non funziona mica.


Mi ha trattato come una pezza da piedi/come il suo tappetino how about that?


----------



## CPA

_Acqua passata_, ma mi sa che non funziona lo stesso.

Bis, una pezza da piedi in inglese è un _doormat_. And yes, you can treat somebody like a doormat, but it's not the same as "yesterday's news".


----------



## bis

CPA said:


> _Acqua passata_, ma mi sa che non funziona lo stesso.
> 
> Bis, una pezza da piedi in inglese è un _doormat_. And yes, you can treat somebody like a doormat, but it's not the same as "yesterday's news".


Oh lo sò è un'espressione idiomatica italiana che significa treat someone real bad, ma allora qual'è la traduzione e soprattutto perchè non compare nel dizionario??


----------



## CPA

"Treat somebody like yesterday's news" non compare nel dizionario perché non è un'espressione idiomatica inglese e come vedi fatichiamo a tradurla.


----------



## Mary49

Hi,
surfing the net I found the following: "buttare via come un giornale vecchio" / "trattare come un giornale vecchio" / "buttare come un calzino bucato". They don't appear in the list of the acknowledged Italian idioms, but they are commonly used.


----------



## You little ripper!

CPA said:


> "Treat somebody like yesterday's news" non compare nel dizionario perché non è un'espressione idiomatica inglese e come vedi fatichiamo a tradurla.


But we do have the idiom, yesterday's news, CPA. 

*yesterday's news*
_a person or thing that is no longer of interest_


----------



## Pat (√2)

Mary49 said:


> "*trattare come un giornale vecchio*" [...] They don't appear in the list of the acknowledged Italian idioms, but they are *commonly used*



Non credo, Mary 

Un'altra idea per la frase di Bis: "mi ha usato e trattato come un giocattolo che ha stancato / che non piace più".


----------



## london calling

You little ripper! said:


> *yesterday's news*
> _a person or thing that is no longer of interest_


Yes, my father uses it and he's 82, so there you go.


----------



## Bella63

I've never heard that expression (minestra di ieri). I have heard "minestra riscaldata" which is another thing completely.
I disagree with "pezza da piedi" as this means treating someone like dirt, whereas yesterday's new means something stale or no longer of interest.


You little ripper! said:


> And yet, Pat, you consider them like _minestra di ieri _(according to potolina), something I tend to relish because its flavour is enhanced!



p.s.  YLR, I too relish reheated soup from the previous day.... the famous: ribollita! mmmh!!

p.p.s. Sorry folks, I just re-read the thread and I have repeated comments already made. Ops!!!


----------



## Bella63

To drop someone like a ton of hot bricks would be more like: mollarlo come una patata bollente, meaning to terminate (a relationship/someone in a situation) abruptly.
Bella


passola92 said:


> si infatti... forse non si è capito, ma stavo correggendo me stessa  correggetemi se sbaglio: in italiano non mi viene mente nulla ma questo 'treat like yesterday's news' è un pò come 'drop somebody like a hot brick'? temo di essere un po' confusa


----------



## Pat (√2)

Per provare a uscire dall'impasse, ho cercato una frase simile. Ho trovato questa, che mi sembra compatibile.


> _Start appreciating your boyfriend or girlfriend more. Give them more attention. WANT to be with them and hang out with them. *Don't treat them like yesterday's news*. This will negatively affect the positive psychology you're trying to create in the relationship.
> _


In questo caso, credo che noi diremmo _non dateli per scontati.
_Potrebbe essere: "La ragazza con cui stavo mi dava per scontato"?


----------

